# Ice Link Plus in X3 Arm rest



## B r i a n (Mar 29, 2005)

Attached are some pictures of my Ice Link Plus install in the arm rest.
I have had it like this for about three weeks - I really like it there.
Because of "Text", the IPOD stays in the arm rest most of the time.
It is out of the way, but easy to get to (for every one in the X3), if needed. Also easy to remove from the car when I want to update play lists.
I didn't have to worry about routing cables because the CD changer cables are right below the armrest. Only took me an hour or two to install. Purchased rubber gromets at radio shack.
I was concerned about the velcro keeping the IPOD and cradle secure, I purchased the "heavy duty" stuff at Home depot - works great, has never bounced out.


----------



## Sunnygal (Mar 24, 2005)

Thnaks for sharing pictures of your ice-link install. Could you provide more details on how you were able to install it in the arm rest? ( step by step would be great) What was the most difficult part of the install? did you need any specific tools etc? I am currently scheduled to get the BMW ipod adaptor installed but would consider getting the ice-link if I thought I could easily install this myself. 
Thanks


----------



## B r i a n (Mar 29, 2005)

The install but it was quite easy, but I did not make directions, do have a picture though.
The black tray insert in the armrest just pulls up, and out, extreamly easy.
I use the directions provided under a Thread in the X3 forum titled "center console CD player wires" by sonicf, to get to the drawings - Very helpful.
The only "special tool" I would say is a stubby Phillips Head srew driver.
I had to modify the Icelink Plus connector for it to work right (attached).
The hardest part is drilling the hole in the Black insert and feeding the wire through.
You have to make sure the hole is large enough for the connector to fit through.
I ended up putting two rubber grommets in to plug up the entire hole.
Because you cannot slip the grommnets over the connector you need to cut them and slip ober the cable. Very easy.
You do not need to be very handy - very easy.
Good luck, and let me know if you have any additional questions.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## mugen (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks good - nice install


----------



## B r i a n (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks.

SunnyGal, do you feel comfortable enogh to try it?
I would recommend trying to revmove the balck tray insert and finding the cables/connectors first.
If you are able to accomplish that - it is very easy from there on.
I acutauly did that first tp make sure the system worked correctly before I drilled the hole for the cable and stuck velcro on the tray.
Good luck


----------



## Sunnygal (Mar 24, 2005)

We'll take a look this weekend to see if it is an install that could be done easily. Thanks for sharing your install tips! I am leasing the car though and I am not sure that I can be drilling holes in it?


----------



## B r i a n (Mar 29, 2005)

Good point.
May want to find out what a replacement armrest Black tray insert costs first.  
I can't see it being to expensive.
Good Luck!


----------

